# Teriyaki sauce?



## Magia (May 3, 2005)

Anyone with a good Teriyaki sauce recipe, tested and approved?   

I will very much appreciate it, if you could post it here, for me, please   Thanks!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 3, 2005)

I've never made one from scratch - I'm sure someone will come along!


----------



## lutzzz (May 3, 2005)

My neighbor gave me this simple recipe... knowing I'm not a "rocket scientist" in the kitchen.. and it's pretty good.. as good as the stuff I get in the bottle at the supermarket anyway... you might want to give it a try while you're waiting for a REAL sauce  

Teriyaki Sauce
make 1/2 cup simple syrup (1/4 cup sugar, 1/4 cup water.. heat to dissolve, don't stir)
then add 2 cups soy sauce
add 3 or 4 large cloves of garlic (I put them through my Susi garlic press).. I like garlic and we have a bad vampire problem here in Seattle.
take 1 inch or more fresh ginger ... I grate it on a porcelain grater thing I got at a Chinese shop

You can get fancy and add toasted sesame seeds and onions or whatever.. I don't... yet.
Salt & Pepper... you can adjust everything to your taste of course.. less sugar, less garlic, etc.

Then I toss it all in a small heavy pan... heat it to just starting to boil... simmer for 3 or 4 minutes.. and that's it... I guess if you added some green or other onions and/ or sesame seeds, you'd strain it, then store it.
That makes more of a Chinese teriyaki sauce.. as I understand it, the Japanese version omits the sugar, garlic, & ginger and uses a sweet Japanese wine mixed with the soy.. I forget the name of it now.. 

I'm sure others have more "sophisticated" recipes.. but this is a start anyway.


----------



## jennyema (May 3, 2005)

Teriyaki sauce is Japanese.  It is, at its most basic, soy sauce, mirin, and sugar. Most recipes call for equal parts soy and mirin, but i use 2 parts soy to one part mirin. Sugar to taste.  Most recipes call you to combine and gently heat to dissolve the sugar.

I also add some chopped garlic and ginger, which is sort of an American thing, I guess. To taste. Maybe a clove of garlic and a small thumbnail size chunk of ginger for each 1/2 cup of soy sauce.


----------



## lutzzz (May 3, 2005)

Thanks fur the clarification, jenny... That's the name "mirin".. a sweet japanese wine.

Now that I think about it, my neighbor asked if I had any mirin.. and I said something like "what's that?" and she said.. nevermind, use the simple syrup, garlic, ginger... blah blah.

That's probably a "poor man's" mirin  

I'll pick up a bottle of mirin next time I'm at the store.. need to make some more anyway.


----------



## ironchef (May 4, 2005)

There was a long thread on this somewhere, I think in the "Techiniques..." section. Try looking there as well.


----------



## Lugaru (May 4, 2005)

Im guessing our resident Ironman is refering to this one:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10079&highlight=teriyaki


----------



## Magia (May 4, 2005)

Lugaru said:
			
		

> Im guessing our resident Ironman is refering to this one:
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10079&highlight=teriyaki


 
Got'cha! Thanks Ironchef and Lugaru. I read it all 

I got all my stuff at an Oriental grocery store, today. I'm very excited about cooking fo my friends, tomorrow evening, we are having chicken teriyaki, which I am making and my friend Carlos is bringing Tiramisu, for dessert, YUM!. I'll let you know how dinner turned out


----------



## Claire (May 12, 2005)

I find that sherrry or vermouth works best as a replacement for mirin if you cannot get the latter.


----------



## jennyema (May 12, 2005)

Claire said:
			
		

> I find that sherrry or vermouth works best as a replacement for mirin if you cannot get the latter.


 

I keep my fresh ginger root in a jar of sherry and often use the ginger-infusd sherry in asian recipes.

jenny - that's exactly how I keep my ginger - isn't that sherry some darn good stuff in recipes???


----------



## kitchenelf (May 12, 2005)

lol - sorry about that jenny - I posted within your post - apparently I clicked on the edit button instead of the quote button!!!!


----------



## jennyema (May 12, 2005)

That's ok!

It's just like all the little voices in my head!


----------



## norgeskog (May 13, 2005)

Magia, I make my own, from scratch, but eye-ball it, no measuring, so will try to estimate.

1/4 cup soy sauce
1 tsp honey (or to taste) (if you prefer, brown sugar)
2 Tbs orange juice, or to taste
1 tsp mirin
1 tsp minced fresh ginger
1 Tsp minced fresh garlic

Taste and adjust seasonings.  I sometimes add a couple drops of dark sesame oil, or fish sauce, or hoison sauce, but this makes it a whole new flavor.

For another spin, reverse the amounts of soy sauce and orange juice.

I just use a whole large garlic clove, and about a 1/2+ slice of the ginger root, and I usually just pour the ingredients in and taste and adjust.  These are estmates.


----------

